# VOTE--we're SO close!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Only 25 votes separate us from #1 on aquarank. We're #14 right now with 9 votes, but the leader only has 33!!!
We can DO it! We've done it before, and we can do it again. We're sooo close, so come on! Are you gonna let some site in portugese beat us?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Come on guys, we deserve it!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How often can you vote???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

once a day


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, things aren't going very well for us now, are they? have the other guys figured out some method for cheating or something? If so, how can WE do it? LOL


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

were at #12 get off you lazy butts and vote people if we get number 1 well get a couple members a day!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Check out "Greg's reef"... Ranked #6. Has not had a post in his forum since Oct. Who's voting??????? This thing has got to be rigged somehow.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

has anyone tried to get the description changed so people dont think its a beginer only forum? that might help get alot more people on here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

i agree. i think we dont get many members also has to do with the fact that not many advanced fish keepers are attracted to a site that is described as a beginner's place. (no offense to you noobs, i love you! lol). maybe it should be changed to: 
"A great place for beginners and the advanced aquarists alike!"
^^yeah i like that. lol


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well there are methods of...well not cheating...but...um....creative problem solving. By making multiple acounts you can vote multiple times also if you have 2+ computers you can vote from each computer agian with each of your accounts. So someone with 2 acounts and 2 computers could vote 4 times, 3 acounts and 3 computers could vote 9 times and so on.....Though in no way do i encourge this


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wait i might be wrong about being able to vote using multiple acounts on one computer, i think aquarank watches computers not user names....but you can still vote multiple times one one acount by switching computers


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

It tracks IP numbers, so 2 user names and 2 computers won't work, unless you have different IP per computer. 

Vote at school, tell you buddies to vote, even if they don't come here. Tell youe relatives, parents, brothers, sisters, grandparents, friends that you haven't seen in years, EVERYONE!!!  Vote!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Aww if I could vote at school I would take turns on each computer accessable to me at breaks, but all activity taking place on the network is logged, and skool work onli is allowed... or I would count as about 230 votes.... per schoolday.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, that Greg's Reef site and the one in portugese... how are they ahead of us??? 
I too suspect that something illegitimate is going on with the voting.
FishProfiles is a great site with lots of nifty features and content, so I can see why it's a top contender. Age of Aquariums has the word "aquariums" in it's name so it gets a huge amount of web search engine hits, which is really all it has going for it considering the hostility & snobbery found on that site.
Aquabid is usually a big contender because it's members NEED it to be so they can make a living selling stuff, so the AB'ers vote,vote,vote all the time.

Otherwise, I don't see why we're not in the top 5 all the time.
A lot of the other regular top-5'ers advertise in the magazines, so maybe that's their secret. Still, it sure looks like there are some shennannigans going on sometimes.

I also agree that our Aquarank descriptive tagline needs updating a bit.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll ask my nerd friend if he can figure out a way to scam aquarank.....not that i'd use it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> I also agree that our Aquarank descriptive tagline needs updating a bit.


 Same here :-D


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

